# good mp3 player



## nedry (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi,

I have looked in the /usr/ports/multimedia and see several programs for playing MP3s Is there any particular one that people would recommend to me?

Thanks
nedry


----------



## marcelbonnet (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello.

It depends on what features you need. I like multimedia/mplayer. I use it from the terminal. There is a gui too. It is enough for me: I can play playlists (m3u files), shuffle, play from stream, play videos, ... very versatile.

But, if you want ID3 tag database support and other features you need another player: audio/amarok-kde4, there are others I can't remember now - sorry, I quit with other players years ago.

audio/mpg123 if you need to play just MP3.

Oh,  I took a look at the Handbook, and yes, I remember I used multimedia/xmms , like winamp .... nice player!


----------



## abishai (Nov 10, 2016)

audio/deadbeef


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 10, 2016)

nedry said:


> Is there any particular one that people would recommend to me?



Give this thread enough time and you'll get recommendations for every one of them, because it's a matter of taste. Have a loot at this page and try whichever ones look interesting.


----------



## yukiteruamano (Nov 11, 2016)

I like audio/musicpd+audio/ncmpcpp


----------



## marcelbonnet (Nov 11, 2016)

ANOKNUSA said:


> Give this thread enough time and you'll get recommendations for every one of them, because it's a matter of taste. Have a loot at this page and try whichever ones look interesting.



You're right. Thanks for the link.

And by the way, nedry , I said I used multimedia/xmms, it was almost that, my bad, I used multimedia/audacious (same family) many moons ago - I liked before become minimalist and change to mplayer .


----------



## Yampress (Nov 11, 2016)

audacious
qmmp
and old xmms


----------



## r0g3r (Nov 15, 2016)

clementine


----------



## Oko (Nov 15, 2016)

madplay


----------



## bart (Nov 16, 2016)

With GUI, I prefer audio/clementine-player which is a fork of Amarok with Qt and not KDE. Also, I used one year ago multimedia/audacious.


----------



## getopt (Nov 16, 2016)

And there is audio/mp3blaster console ncurses-based player. I love it.


----------



## uzsolt (Nov 26, 2016)

I prefer audio/musicpd with audio/musicpc and audio/qmpdclient.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 26, 2016)

I am using VLC for everything but I like Aqualung too.


----------

